# Sooooo, this is Bentley today



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like he is having fun!


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh Broadway...


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a charmer ...even while plastered in dirt. 
What a great time he must have had!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

LOL!!! Sorry, I know it's a pain for you, but it's laughter here. 

"They say the topsoil's always right on Broadway":


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh my lol. Did you let him romp around in the mud? or did he go out for a pee and come back like that?


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, why did you go and pour water in the hole that Bentley did not dig and put his favorite toy in there ? He had to rescue the toy, you know.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

No  It's a nice Fall day so I was out front weeding & separating my Iris's when it started to drizzle a little. I wasn't really getting wet because the big tree was covering me & I knew the dogs would go under Ky's princess house so they wouldn't get wet.

I was wrong. I came to the back and there stood BB in the rain with a nice new, HUGE hole dug with the proudest look on his face.
I hollered for DH to throw me a towel, when he opened the door BB ran in the house :doh:

Ky was nice and dry under her house watching him


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

He will grow out of that stage some day, or NOT! I bet he had a BLAST!!


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

Hilarious. At least he had a good time.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bob Dylan said:


> He will grow out of that stage some day, or NOT! I bet he had a BLAST!!


How reassuring 
He did have a blast! So much so that DH went out to fill in the hole, BB was walking beside him & I heard DH speaking to BB quite sternly about not digging anymore. BB lead him right over to the new hole like he was saying "there's my masterpiece daddy, isn't it great?" His tail was going like a helicopter. 
*Impossible to stay mad at this lil dude!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

What can you say, Mom. Your boy is taking after you. You dig in the dirt, he digs. You plant flowers, he plants smiles.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

As frustrating as it is....it's kind of hard to get mad at that face. I'd try but all the while I would be supressing laughter. Sage still digs from time to time so I do know your pain...stinkers!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Mayve said:


> As frustrating as it is....it's kind of hard to get mad at that face. I'd try but all the while I would be supressing laughter. Sage still digs from time to time so I do know your pain...stinkers!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I do have to suppress my laughter quite often. I know they read my moods so I'm thinking that when I'm trying to be stern but suppressing laughter at the same time Mr. BB knows that. He's like the class clown, he lives for the sound of laughter and will go to great lengths to hear it


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Bentleysmom said:


> No  It's a nice Fall day so I was out front weeding & separating my Iris's when it started to drizzle a little. I wasn't really getting wet because the big tree was covering me & I knew the dogs would go under Ky's princess house so they wouldn't get wet.
> 
> I was wrong. I came to the back and there stood BB in the rain with a nice new, HUGE hole dug with the proudest look on his face.
> I hollered for DH to throw me a towel, when he opened the door BB ran in the house :doh:
> ...


Bentley got wet????????????????


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> Bentley got wet????????????????


Yes he not only got wet but he was happy about it!! Amazing right?!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Broadway Bentley sees all! LOL


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Broadway Bentley sees all! LOL


Too funny Danny!!!!!!!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Uh-oh Bentley!


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Thatis one proud, happy dog!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*I love this forum!!!!!!!!*


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh the Bentley stories make my day. I have to say he has the cutest face and it would be really hard to get mad at him.


----------

